# Lily Allen mit Blutvergiftung im Krankenhaus!



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2010)

*Lily Allen mit Blutvergiftung im Krankenhaus!
​*Es sind die wohl schwersten Tage im Leben von Sängerin Lily Allen. Nachdem Ärzte letzte Woche den Kampf um das Leben ihres Kindes verloren hatten (Viply berichtete), muss die Sängerin jetzt auch noch um ihr eigenes bangen.

Am Wochenende wurde Lily Allen mit einer akuten Sepsis, einer Blutvergiftung, ins Krankenhaus gebracht. Zu spät diagnostiziert kann eine solche zu einem septischen Schock führen. Behandelt wird diese bakterielle Infektion mit Breitbandantibiotika.

Dank der frühen Diagnose befindet sich Lily heute bereits auf dem Wege der Besserung. Ihr Management ließ verlauten, dass die Sängerin „sehr gut auf die Behandlung anschlägt“. Und auch Lily selbst gab Entwarnung via Twitter: „Vielen Dank für all eure lieben Nachrichten“. Physisch wird bei der 25-Jährigen also bald wieder alles in bester Ordnung sein.

Dennoch sind die psychologischen Folgen der letzten Tage schwer absehbar. Nach einem solchen Trauma wird die Sängerin wohl viele Jahre brauchen, um sich vollständig von dem Schock zu erholen, den ihr die vergangenen Schicksalsschläge zugefügt haben. 

*Wir wünschen gute Besserung!
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2010)

Danke für die Info Herr Chefredakteur


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2010)

Wenn man in der Sch.... steckt kommt es meistens knüppeldick


----------

